# New Pumpkin Technique (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's a new method for creating papier mache pumpkins using recycled cardboard to make the armature. The technique is great for making smaller sized pumpkins suitable for tabletop or mantle display and makes some really nicely shaped pumpkins.

Complete tutorial:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=4017


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love these guys!

I used a similar method (cardboard strip armature) some years ago to make a dragon head mask for a theater project. It definitely makes for a solid base. Your use of the interwoven strips for additional support is genius - wish I'd thought of that back then.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for another great how-to. I was thinking of making a large pumpkin with the bag method, but this looks to be stronger. Poster board from the dollar store should do the job.

I also like your disclaimer, makes me feel like I'm getting the plans to make a bomb.

Thanks again for sharing your talent. Looking forward to seeing you at MMUHA.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I'm not worthy!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Great tutorial Scott! Looks super easy and fun.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Inspirational! I have been wanting to try some of your pumkin mache techniques, thanks for the tutorials.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like a good project for me to finally try some mache. 
Thanks for posting the tutorial.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep, what they said ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice Stoll as usual. I still can't believe how good you make paper and cardboard look. Very unique characters. Great tutorial also, thank you for sharing some secrets.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Scott, having made a crap load of pumpkins using an inflatable beach ball to shape, I think this new method is just genius! I suspect I'll be throwing away my beach balls now. Thank you so much for sharing this with all of us.

And, ahem, if your taking requests/suggestions cause you're just slap out of ideas . . . I'd love to see you use this method to do a version of Sam from Trick 'r' Treat without his burlap mask . . .


----------



## Catatonic (May 24, 2010)

These are fantastic!! Great job!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Are you kidding me?!? This is the without a doubt the most fantastic method I've run across yet! Your work is truly awesome, thanks for sharing with us. When the next election for King comes around...you're definitely getting my vote!


----------

